

Clean blog platform with mobile view (Svbtle, Obtvse, Bitrot don't do mobile)  - allbombs

I've been searching high and low for a clean and minimal blogging platform to replace wordpress. I love the look/feel of Svbtle, Obtvse, and Bitrot but none of these platforms work within a mobile device. Does anyone have any suggestions for a clean platform that renders beautifully within a mobile device?
======
why-el
I don't know what are the requirements really, but I think that in blogs'
case, where people just want to read you, positioning your text in the middle
so that safari or Android browsers can easily focus the text is enough.

With this said, why not try Jekyll with bootstrap if you really want your site
to render differently on the desktop and mobile?

~~~
allbombs
good idea

------
templaedhel
I'm not sure what you're talking about. I am happy to see svbtle links on the
frontpage because I usually read HN on mobile and svbtle is really easy on the
eyes to read.

Here is a screenshot <http://cl.ly/image/2L3y3Y1K0k2W>

What would you do to make it more readable?

~~~
allbombs
Odd.. some sites look optimized, while others do not.

When i view the homepage and zoom in, it starts to do funky things

Screenshot - <http://cl.ly/image/2Z3v3B2F3R0z>

When I view the individual contributors sites on my mobile device it renders
properly.

------
epikur
Syte is reasonably mobile friendly, at least on my iphone.

<https://github.com/rigoneri/syte>

~~~
callmeed
I like Syte a lot but it's worth noting that the underlying blog is actually
powered by Tumblr. I think there are pros and cons to that.

------
frankphilips
Sounds like a startup waiting to happen.

